# Puppy has sudden behavior regression



## soxchik (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm hoping someone has some advice for me. My 4.5 month old male french bulldog has suddenly (literally, overnight) regressed back to being an 8 week old puppy. A few days ago he was housebroken and happy, and now is not eating well, being a little naughty, and having accidents inside. Two days ago he peed inside and we thought it was just a random accident so didn't make much of it, then yesterday he was apparently naughty at daycare (though we don't know specifics), wouldn't eat much, and had 3 potty accidents at home in the space of less than 12 hours (and each right after going outside). He also tried to eat the results of one of his accidents - which I believe is a first for him. He also peed in his crate last night, and cried going into his crate this morning. He hadn't done either of those things since about week 10. He usually LOVES going into his crate. In addition, the white part of one of his eyes is very red which we chalked up to playing rough at the dog park, but now with the sudden behavioral regression, I'm not sure if he could be sick. I believe it is too early for him to be going through adolescence, which would explain behavior changes and regression. Has anyone encountered this before? Thank you!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like time for a vet visit. Being naughty could easily be adolesence, but everything else you mention points to a physical cause (illness or injury)


----------



## soxchik (Apr 7, 2010)

He has a vet appointment for late this afternoon. Hopefully he's fine and I'm worried for nothing.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with shell. My gut is screaming head injury or some really fast acting infection that affects neuroligal function. The blood shot eyes, the change in appatite, the bladder/bowel control, the sudden (presumed) agressive behavior are all major red flags towards you need a medical visit ASAP. Basic blood panel, CBC (CVC I can never remember which it is) Chem panel, and neuroligical exam possibly (there's a series of physical evaluations the vet can do to test neuroligical function).

Mr. V is gonna like this thread. He loves a medical mystery.
Time to look for zebras MR. V


----------



## soxchik (Apr 7, 2010)

His eyes actually aren't bloodshot. In just his left eye, in the top part of the white area, it looks like a red splotch, about the size of a pinkie nail fingerprint. I should also mention that while he didn't want to eat much yesterday, he seems to be eating well today. In general he goes in waves with eating. Sometimes he's excited about it, sometimes he can take it or leave it.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

It's good that he has an appointment. Hopefully we'll get an update from you after that! One thing to remember is that puppies don't have full bladder control until about 6 months, so if he's not feeling well, or is extra tired or whatever, it could be even harder for him to get outside in time. And, another word for adolescence, in human terms, is teenager. So, the naughtiness can start up again, just when you think you've got things under control! 
But, I agree, it does sound like it could be injury/illness at this point. Keep us posted!


----------



## soxchik (Apr 7, 2010)

Post-vet update. He had a broken blood vessel in his eye which apparently isn't uncommon and there isn't much to do for it other than let it heal. Phew! I guess the rest is just teething and pre-teen angst.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

That's good news!


----------

